

Ruby on Rails Startup Heroku Gets $3 Million - sant0sk1
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/05/08/ruby-on-rails-startup-heroku-gets-3-million/

======
prakash
fantastic, congratulation guys!!

Designing, running and monitoring high performance and highly scalable
websites is still part art and part science. Abstracting that part away for
developers is a very lucrative market to be in.

------
justindz
I would love to see some of this cash go towards supporting simple db or couch
as an alternative to Postgres for some app types.

I love Heroku. Some of their opensource bits are nice too. I'm enjoying
building my app in the cloud.

------
raju
Great job and congrats. I have an invite from Heroku, and the little I have
used of it has been an amazing experience.

Abstracting away deploying, scaling and monitoring from the developers and
allowing them to think about the problem they are working with is truly a
boon.

And clients dont have to worry about managing hardware or dealing with
redundancy. Love it. Now only if I could find a client who's willing to work
with me on Heroku.

Congrats again, guys! You really deserve it.

------
jdroid
I have been getting the impression rails is on it's way out. It'd be neat to
see this abstracted to apply to django too.

~~~
nonrecursive
What gives you hat impression?

~~~
alaskamiller
TechCrunch

~~~
hwork
<http://www.crunchboard.com/opening/detailjob.php?jid=4125>

~~~
alaskamiller
I'm of the opinion that TechCrunch knows a thing or two about technology. But
writing sensationalist headlines and then attracting all the loons to come out
and post comments about Rails suck and so on...

My point is this: some people look to TC as an authority now and when the
articles and comments reflect one perspective on something it's going to sway
some people.

------
rapind
Gratz guys. Been using them for a while. Forget the browser based editor, you
can deploy to them with git. Scaling without thinking (they're backed by EC2 &
S3) is great, and they launched before appengine.

------
goodkarma
Heroku is awesome. PG says "make something people want", and Heroku definitely
embodies that for me. Congrats to them!!

~~~
wenbert
Now I want Heroku for PHP ^_^ Coincidence, I also posted something about
heroku here <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=184317>

~~~
aston
I was about to refer you to AppJet, but apparently they're switching back from
PHP to Javascript.

------
dkd
Why we still don't have that kind of site for Django? just a thought...

~~~
aston
Google App Engine.

------
zach
Congrats Adam and Heroku! Now move back to Burbank. ;)

------
utnick
cool service.. will be interested to see what they have in store

it currently seems like the ideal type of service to go dhh style profitable
with no funding

------
fallentimes
Wow - fantastic. Good work guys!

------
sabat
Heroku guys: any chance you'd extend some invitations to your YC friends? :-D

~~~
justindz
I have an invite. Tweet me.

~~~
calpaterson
It just could not get any more web2.0 than that comment ;)

~~~
justindz
Let me try again:

I have a free invite. Tweet me.

------
sabat
I can't wait to hear DHH chide these guys about trying to be a startup instead
of a small business.

[bracing for the karma hit]

